

Ask HN: Why is ipq.co so fast? - Tymiboss

I've discovered http://ipq.co here, and I'm amazed by how fast the DNS record is available throught my company's DNS server. How is it possible? I've always been told that DNS propagation could took from 24h to 72h...I'd be really glad to know the trick to such blazzing fast updates!
======
pedrocr
Two reasons:

\- If the domain is totally new your company's DNS server will not have it in
cache and will query the authoritative server (probably what happened here)

\- If the domain already exists in your company's DNS server cache it needs to
have a TTL set, which basically defines how long it can be in cache before the
original authoritative server is queried again (see
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_to_live#DNS_records>). If this is set low
the cache is less effective but DNS changes propagate faster.

~~~
Tymiboss
With ipq.co the subdomain is either new or already existing (and not
editable). That explains everything, thanks!

